# Why are my rotala having transparent leaves



## Mississaugafish35 (May 8, 2019)

Hi everyone, I have my tank with rotala with new growth leaves are turning transparent. I dose thrive+ ferts and have pressurised Co2 system and high light. Why are my rotala doing this


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it might be an iron deficiency but I'm not 100% certain.


----------

